# Snowy - our beautiful beacon of sunshine



## JonandSarah (Sep 20, 2013)

About 15 months ago, I looked out of the upstairs bedroom window of our terraced house and saw a beautiful pure white kitten bounding around our next door neighbours garden; it was clear that he was a bold little fella, although slightly cautious of strangers too.
We didn't have much contact with our neighbour, she kept herself to herself but
overtime it was clear that the little cat was not being treated particularly well and he was often locked out or locked in, sometimes we think for 2 or 3 days at a time, maybe more. We set up a den in our garden shed for him and started leaving food out for him. Eventually the neighbour abandoned her (rented) house and the cat. The conditions which the neighbour and the little cat had been living in we're unveiled. Probably a years worth of rubbish littered the house, cat faeces everywhere, rotting food all over the house; the bath, the toilet and even the living room scattered with human faeces. 
We had grown so fond of the little white cat over time and indeed towards the end of the neighbours tenancy he had been spending an increasing about of time at ours. When the neighbour abandoned him we simply had to adopt him. He had a terrible start to life and we wanted to give him the love and care, and provide him with the true home that all animals deserve. A lengthy battle with our landlord followed as he would not allow pets, in the meantime Snowy was unofficially ours although we had to lock him out in the daytime when we were at work - luckily it was a warm summer and he was content spending lazy days in our shed or going on adventures. Our landlord eventually compromised after we told him we had found another rental property to move into which would allow us to keep our adopted cat, Snowy.
We had Snowy neutered, flead, wormed etc as it was clear he had never had any standard vetinary care at all and we fitted a cat flap and had him micro chipped, all just in time before going on our summer holiday to Cyprus. He took to the cat flap like a duck to water and was going in and out within 30 minutes. We were a little worried about leaving him whilst we went on holiday but Sarah's parents had agreed to house and cat sit for the first week and we had booked the services of a good friend who runs a pet visiting service to visit Snowy every morning and evening to feed and play for the rest of our holiday.
We had regular updates and photos from Sarah's parents and the pet visitor. For the first time in our lives we were actually looking forward to coming home from holiday where our baby would hopefully be sound asleep on our bed when we got back in the middle of the night and we'd snuggle up next to him and lavish him with attention. We had only just become a family as it was only a couple of weeks since he had officially become ours, and we were so happy that we had finally been able to give him the independence that he deserved with the cat flap and that he now had a loving and official place to call home.
Then, on Monday night, 7 days into our holiday we received a call from our vets. Snowy had been brought in having been hit by a car and was in a bad way. We took the first flight home, after 2 days the vets advised us that despite the initial hopes for him, it wax unlikely that Snowy would make a full recovery and we had to put him to sleep on Thursday morning. 
We are utterly devastated and the house is so empty. We desperately miss him and his beautiful character and all the things he did, and little gremlin noises he made when he was playing. 
We feel a sense of guilt that he was only hit by a car because we were not around and we feel a sense of guilt that we didn't give him enough of a chance before making the decision to put him to sleep. I just feel no one else understands the depth of our grief. It feels like a nightmare and I just wish we could turn back in time and not go on holiday. We were besotted by him, he was our first pet and we adore cats. I've wanted one since I was 5 or 6 and I'm now 36.
I'm sorry that this story is so long and boring ( I actually wrote one about 4 times as long last night but Sarah said it was too long!). I just wanted to put Snowy's story down on paper.
RIP and sleep tight our beautiful little munchie. We miss you more than we knew would be possible. One day I hope we can meet again soon, but not too soon x x x x x x x x


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

Believe me I know what you are going through. It's especially difficult to part with a friend you've only just made, but given time to grieve, tho never forget,you will have other furries.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a terribly sad story, you must feel awful; but at least he had love and attention and a proper home, even tho' it was for such a short time. Without you, he never would have.


----------



## JonandSarah (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for your responses. We have to go back to work tomorrow and I just want to sit here and grieve. Sarah has made a collage of some of our favourite photos


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for you both, there is nothing worse than something happening while you're away, I've been through that. Life for cats is a lottery, some have it good, some not, and this may have happened even had you been at home. Just remember that you gave him a loving home where he was happy which he didn't have before. I know nothing will take away the pain at the moment but time does heal. It does help to make photo books, put a memorial on a website or anything which will help you remember your lovely Snowy. RIP little one.

_Happiness in Life
Sadness in Parting
Love in Remembrance _


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, he was so gorgeous.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is so terribly sad. You must be heartbroken - it is a chilly comfort, but at least you know that he was loved, and knew that he was loved, after his cruel start in life.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss

Run free Snowy xx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Free as a bird now, to skip and bound over fields of gold...


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm am so sorry for your loss but please take comfort in the fact that Snowy knew was love was and that was only due to you and your partner.

Run free at the bridge Snowy x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful Snowy x


----------



## JuneSimons (Sep 17, 2013)

I feel so sorry for your loss of beautiful Snowy and the way that it happened. I know the pain is awful at the moment, but please don't feel that you are to blame in any way, or could have stopped it happening. You gave this dear little cat, who was being badly neglected, a lovely secure home with lots of love. My thoughts are with you both.


----------

